
Text is a bad medium for storing source code - tosh
https://twitter.com/hillelogram/status/1130517002425122816
======
mooreds
Sure, it's bad. But it's better than all the rest.

Why?

Universal. Many many tools can access it, and will for the foreseeable future.

Transmittable. Easy to ship to different places.

Versionable. Can be stored in a wide variety of version control systems.

